# Colleges for expats



## smarba1! (Apr 11, 2016)

I am moving to Cebu in July. My daughter would like to join me sometime after that. Are there colleges in Cebu that might offer two year degrees in which an American ex pat could attend?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

smarba1! said:


> I am moving to Cebu in July. My daughter would like to join me sometime after that. Are there colleges in Cebu that might offer two year degrees in which an American expat could attend?


Welcome to the forum,

You will find many there as it is a large city. There are site members living there that may reply with better information but your best bet is to look around when you arrive here.

Jet Lag


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

smarba1! said:


> I am moving to Cebu in July. My daughter would like to join me sometime after that. Are there colleges in Cebu that might offer two year degrees in which an American ex pat could attend?


On the whole Philippine degrees are not worth the paper they are printed on and anywhere offering a 2 year degree I would be very dubious about.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Also, you have to have a student visa to attend school here.

Source: Student Visa


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

The answer to your question is yes, but if she has time i would look at a 4 year course rather than 2 years.
Has she attended college/university in the US?


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> On the whole Philippine degrees are not worth the paper they are printed on


Not necessary true, as a lot depends on the college and course.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> Not necessary true, as a lot depends on the college and course.


World rankings

Philippines | Ranking Web of Universities


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> World rankings
> 
> Philippines | Ranking Web of Universities


Did the OP say he was looking to get his daughter into a top 500 hundred ranked university?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> Did the OP say he was looking to get his daughter into a top 500 hundred ranked university?


Usually when you go to the trouble of getting a degree it's because you want a good job. Inside the Philippines your are talking Jollibee, outside the Philippines it wouldn't be looked at.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

I would have to agree and also disagree on a college degree in the Philippines. If your getting it and plan on using it outside the Philippines it isn't worth much. 
But if you want any chance of a decent job in the Philippines it will require you to have a college degree.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

smarba1! said:


> I am moving to Cebu in July. My daughter would like to join me sometime after that. Are there colleges in Cebu that might offer two year degrees in which an American ex pat could attend?


Yes.

Anther option, has she thought about just taking classes then transfer the credits toward obtaining a U.S. College Degree ? Do your Philippine to U.S. transferrable credits research while you both are still in the States.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Usually when you go to the trouble of getting a degree it's because you want a good job. Inside the Philippines your are talking Jollibee, outside the Philippines it wouldn't be looked at.


You will find a large percentage of the service staff at Jollibee do not have degrees. Most have some college experience but never got past one or two semesters of studying due to financial reasons. 

Degrees from certain university are accepted abroad. There are thousand s of nurses working in the UK who studied in the Philippines. Yes, they had to do extra credits but it was all done in the Philippines.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> You will find a large percentage of the service staff at Jollibee do not have degrees. Most have some college experience but never got past one or two semesters of studying due to financial reasons.
> 
> Degrees from certain university are accepted abroad. There are thousand s of nurses working in the UK who studied in the Philippines. Yes, they had to do extra credits but it was all done in the Philippines.


And they receive in depth training once they arrived in the UK to bring them up to speed with modern equipment and techniques.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> And they receive in depth training once they arrived in the UK to bring them up to speed with modern equipment and techniques.


Yep, same in the US as well. Mostly due to different requirements and equipment used. they learn fast though and do very well.


----------

